# Booking Ryanair



## chasie (5 Oct 2009)

Hi All
can anybody tell me when booking will be available on their website for travel April 2010


----------



## z104 (5 Oct 2009)

About 4 months ago


----------



## SlurrySlump (5 Oct 2009)

Niallers said:


> About 4 months ago


 
Not exactly correct. If you are travelling to a ski destination you should be able to book April 2010.


----------



## tosullivan (7 Oct 2009)

when is booking available for June 2010?
Ususally I've noticed beginning of Oct in previous years


----------



## tosullivan (20 Oct 2009)

Ryanair summer flights released yesterday...booked mine.
Already gone up by €10 per person, per journey in 1 day


----------



## IsleOfMan (22 Oct 2009)

I am not sure that anyone should be booking Ryanair flights for next Spring/Summer now. Looking at their prices they are far from cheap. I have no doubt that these prices will fall back dramatically within 6 to 8 weeks of departure time.


----------



## tosullivan (22 Oct 2009)

the flights I booked were at the rock bottom when I got them and are already gone up by €20 each way per person.  The route I use is very popular and will sell out, no doubt.
I take your point on other routes though


----------



## thesimpsons (22 Oct 2009)

got great cheapies for  July 2010 last week - peak time, no taxes/charges, carry on luggage, flying on a Wed.  same flights for a Sat of same weekend were 1.4k ...... ouch


----------



## Laramie (7 Oct 2010)

tosullivan said:


> Ryanair summer flights released yesterday...booked mine.
> Already gone up by €10 per person, per journey in 1 day


 
So we should be able to get the late Spring schedule for 2011 in the next couple of weeks for the less popular destinations?


----------



## BOXtheFOX (22 Oct 2010)

Still no sign of their Spring/Summer schedule. If you try and book anywhere for next April you would think that Ryanair will be abandoning Ireland altogether.

They must be losing a lot of business to Aer Lingus for April onwards 2011.


----------



## mudahawn (22 Oct 2010)

Email confirmation of flight.
Can anybody help me get in touch with Ryanair, email preferred. Their site tells me that I have a similar booking already but I did not receive the email they say they sent, booking  is for Birmingham /Cork return


----------



## Marietta (22 Oct 2010)

As far as I am aware Ryanair do not operate an email system, you have to contact one of their premium telephone lines if you have a problem


----------



## BOXtheFOX (23 Oct 2010)

mudahawn said:


> Email confirmation of flight.
> Their site tells me that I have a similar booking already but I did not receive the email they say they sent, booking is for Birmingham /Cork return


 
I don't understand what you are trying to say.  Ryanair have sent you an email saying that you have a similar booking?  What does that mean?


----------



## mudahawn (23 Oct 2010)

BOXtheFox,thanks for reply, no I did not get an email, in the absence of a confirmation email I tried to book the same flight again the site told me I had a similar booking already and asked did I want to go ahead anyway.
Marietta, thank you


----------



## Marietta (23 Oct 2010)

You're welcome


----------



## Marietta (23 Oct 2010)

mudahawn said:


> BOXtheFox,thanks for reply, no I did not get an email, in the absence of a confirmation email I tried to book the same flight again the site told me I had a similar booking already and asked did I want to go ahead anyway.
> Marietta, thank you


 

 Mudahawn - Here is a landline number for Ryanair Headoffice 01 8121212, you can only reach someone there Monday to Friday office hours so give them a bell on Monday.


----------



## WindUp (23 Oct 2010)

go into the manage my booking section on their web page---use option 3 as you do not have a reservation number


----------



## BOXtheFOX (23 Oct 2010)

mudahawn said:


> BOXtheFox,thanks for reply, no I did not get an email, in the absence of a confirmation email I tried to book the same flight again the site told me I had a similar booking already and asked did I want to go ahead anyway.
> Marietta, thank you


 
If you have the reference number when you made the initial booking you don't need a confirmation email. Just do as WindUp says.

You will only be booking extra flights if you purchase again.


----------



## niceoneted (24 Oct 2010)

Mudahawn, I am just after going through the process of booking a flight and got that message you got. It says - 
A duplicate booking has been detected.
Please check your Email, if we are holding a reservation for you, an Email confirmation will be sent to you shortly.
If you need to make an additional booking for the same flight, with the same Passenger Name using the same credit card details please wait 60 minutes or use an alternative form of payment.
Do NOT rebook, duplicate reservations are non refundable.
Click this button to return to the Payment page.

I didn't get a confirmation email. Not sure what to do now. Did you get to the bottom of your issue.


----------



## SlurrySlump (28 Oct 2010)

Laramie said:


> So we should be able to get the late Spring schedule for 2011 in the next couple of weeks for the less popular destinations?


 
Still no sign of them. It seems that Ryanair are very pre-occupied with fighting with countries, agencies etc to bother about these minor things.

http://www.ryanair.com/ie/news/ryan...lights-1m-pax-and-1000-jobs-at-frankfurt-hahn

http://www.ryanair.com/ie/news/ryan...of-right-to-strike-for-essential-atc-services


http://www.ryanair.com/ie/news/minister-dempsey-fails-to-secure-the-future-of-kerry-dublin-pso

and on and on and on.......


----------

